# My newborn makes lots of noise when in the sling!



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

I have a hotsling and a two week old







She seems to like being in the sling - goes to sleep in it and stays asleep, but she makes a bunch of noise! Nearly constantly, like with every breath, a little grunt/groan/moan. Very softly, and she doesn't squirm or anything while she's doing it, and she doesn't make noise like that at any time except when she's in the sling! Is it because she's so mushed in there? Like I said, I'm guessing she likes it but the noisiness has me a little perplexed! :LOL Anyone have any ideas about why she's doing it, or had babies who also did this?


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

:LOL DS does that too - I think he was just snoring! He does that when he is very comfy and sleeping very deeply - and he sleeps best in a pouch or wrap


----------



## Steve's Sweety (Feb 6, 2004)

My baby boy did the same thing when he was a newborn. It was very precious.


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

Mine did the same thing. I even had store clerks stop me 2x since they thought I had a dog in there! :LOL Boy were they surprised to see a cute baby all snug in there!


----------



## pdxcdingmomma (May 8, 2004)

Man, I love those noises!







No one ever tells you that newborns grunt and snort and all that.

But, yeah, when my boys were all smushed up and cozy in the slings as newborns, they just grunted all over the place, in little baby heaven!







It's totally normal, and OK.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdxcdingmomma*
But, yeah, when my boys were all smushed up and cozy in the slings as newborns, they just grunted all over the place, in little baby heaven!







It's totally normal, and OK.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Hehe, good







Thanks all.


----------



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

Oh yeah! I love that sound. DD#2 is over 4 mos old and still makes little sighs and grunts.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi fey! DD does that too in my Wise Woman sling. It freaks DH out... like he wonders if she's having problems breathing in there or something. I figure since she is asleep she's probably okay and not suffocating!


----------

